
Is Your Staff, Like Netflix, Hopelessly Devoted to Amazon Web Services? - s4sharpie
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danwoods/2014/09/30/is-your-staff-like-netflix-hopelessly-devoted-to-amazon-web-services/
======
jcanyc
The author of this article is out of his depth. This reminds me of a manager
that once told me when it comes to open source "you get what you pay for".

------
hydrogen18
This guy is the worst columnist in the world. Using 'Mongo' as a counterpoint
to AWS just demonstrates he has no experience in anything he is writing about.

